# Palourde, 8.6 et Mac OS Rom



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2012)

Hello folks,

Mon iBook "Palourde" de première génération est revenu à la maison après deux ans d'absence. Il est sous OS X 10.3.9 et 9.0 actuellement.

Comme j'ai encore de vieux softs qui ne supportent aucun OS 9, je voulais lui remettre son 8.6 d'origine (j'ai un CD de Mac OS 8.6 "boite"). Hélas, le 8.6 "standard" vient avec Mac OS Rom 1.6, or, le Palourde a besoin de la version 2.3.1 minimum pour démarrer. J'ai bien essayé le Mac OS Rom 3.0 de Mac OS 9, mais cette version fait planter le 8.6.

Donc, si quelqu'un avait un Mac sous 8.6 avec Mac OS Rom 2.3.1 (ça se trouve sur les disques d'install d'iMac G3 DV et DV-SE de 2000 : la première génération avec "mange disque" et les enceintes haman Kardon, peut-être de PowerBook Lombard, et of course d'iBook de première génération pour la 2.3.1, et de PowerMac G4 "AGP Graphic" pour la 2.5.1), et acceptait de me fournir un exemplaire de ce fichier Mac OS Rom, ça serait cool.

Précision préventive pour les ayatolah contre le piratage : Le fait de posséder le Macintosh vaut licence pour son système d'origine, puisqu'il était vendu avec, donc, il n'y a pas violation des droits de qui que ce soit là, j'ai la licence, c'est le soft que je n'ai pas.


----------



## matacao (24 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Mon iBook "Palourde" de première génération est revenu à la maison après deux ans d'absence. Il est sous OS X 10.3.9 et 9.0 actuellement.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai des imacs G3 mais helas pas les CD 8.6 du imac DV sinon j'ai bien des CD 8.6 mais je pense que ce sont des rom 1.6 car je les ai eu avec mes power macintosh mais je pense que tu peux les trouver sur internet et les gravés sur un CD-R essaye ici http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai des imacs G3 mais helas pas les CD 8.6 du imac DV sinon j'ai bien des CD 8.6 mais je pense que ce sont des rom 1.6 car je les ai eu avec mes power macintosh mais je pense que tu peux les trouver sur internet et les gravés sur un CD-R essaye ici http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html



Et tu crois que j'ai une chance de trouver ce que je cherche dans cette page (que j'ai en signet depuis 8 bonnes années maintenant) où il est précisé qu'on ne trouvera rien de plus récent que Mac OS 8.1 ? 

Quant à internet, les seules pistes que j'ai trouvé passent par le P2P, et je m'interdis le P2P.


----------



## CBi (24 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à internet, les seules pistes que j'ai trouvé passent par le P2P, et je m'interdis le P2P.



Je te comprends mais la politique d'Apple qui réserve la diffusion des "legacy software", comme tu le notes, à des versions préhistoriques de ses softs, est un peu du pousse au crime. 


Ce qu'il faudrait peut-être, c'est une section d'échange Legacy Software entre membres de MacGé qui organise un peu mieux et de façon plus pratique le fil "dons de logiciels originaux" qui existe sur ce forum = pourquoi pas en reprenant le format des petites annonces ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Ce qu'il faudrait peut-être, c'est une section d'échange Legacy Software entre membres de MacGé qui organise un peu mieux et de façon plus pratique le fil "dons de logiciels originaux" qui existe sur ce forum = pourquoi pas en reprenant le format des petites annonces ?



Là, je pense qu'on se ferait vite rappeler à l'ordre, un site comme MacGe ne peut pas trop se permettre ce que de "petits" sites d'abandonware peuvent faire, question d'importance de la fréquentation. Nous devons nous en tenir strictement à ce que nous pouvons défendre : "J'ai la machine, donc j'ai la licence de son logiciel d'origine puisqu'il était vendu avec et réputé inséparable", ça se défend, proposer à l'échange des softs qu'Apple refuse de mettre gratuitement à disposition, c'est autre chose, même si ces softs ne peuvent plus se trouver que sur le marché de l'occasion !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2012)

Salut Pascal!

J'ai la ROM que tu demandes (Mac OS ROM 2.3.1) sur un de mes CD d'installation qui allait avec la Palourde G3 (au début, elle tournait en 8.6, puis je l'ai montée jusqu'à 9.2.2). Je peux te l'envoyer en pièce jointe d'un courriel, si tu veux (dans un zip = 3,3 Mo).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2012)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut Pascal!
> 
> J'ai la ROM que tu demandes (Mac OS ROM 2.3.1) sur un de mes CD d'installation qui allait avec la Palourde G3 (au début, elle tournait en 8.6, puis je l'ai montée jusqu'à 9.2.2). Je peux te l'envoyer en pièce jointe d'un courriel, si tu veux (dans un zip = 3,3 Mo).



Ben voilà, je savais que je finirais par trouver, merci à toi 

Je t'envoie mon adresse mail par message privé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2012)

Suite des opérations : 

Quelle que soit la version de Mac OS Rom employée, le Palourde ne veut rien savoir. Sous OS 8.6, il démarre, apparemment normalement, mais arrivé au stade où il affiche le contenu de la barre de menus et les icônes du bureau, seule l'icône de la batterie à le temps de s'afficher et le Mac s'éteint (que le démarrage ait eu lieu du CD d'installation du Palourde ou d'un système installé, et ce, même si les extensions sont désactivées).

En conséquence, je ne vois qu'une seule source possible au problème : la mise à jour Firmware 4.1.7 qui l'empêche de démarrer sur un système antérieur au 9.

Donc, il va passer sous OS 9.0 (j'ai le CD, et j'ai déjà une machine avec 9.2.2, donc &#8230, mais sur le site d'Apple, toutes les mises à jour postérieure à la 8.1, et antérieure à la 10.3 semblent avoir disparues. Je suis donc à la recherche d'une mise à jour 9.0.4 fr, ou d'un lien me permettant de me la procurer (Google ayant refusé d'être mon ami sur ce point).


----------



## gmaa (17 Décembre 2012)

Et ça?
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1268?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Et ça?
> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1268?viewlocale=en_US



Danke very very beaucoup, j'ai passé presqu'une heure avec la recherche du site sans trouver ça :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2012)

pascal je dois avoir des CD de palourde sous la main


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> pascal je dois avoir des CD de palourde sous la main



Hello Nico, sympa d'y avoir pensé, mais J'ai déjà récupéré ça, et ça ne m'a pas avancé, à priori, la mise à jour du firmware en 4.1.7 empêche l'utilisation de Mac OS 8.6. La machine démarre, jusqu'à l'apparition du fond d'écran et de la barre de menus (vide), puis apparait l'icône de la batterie dans la dite barre de menus, et  Le Mac s'éteint (j'ai testé depuis le CD d'installation, et depuis le CD de restauration, ça fait pareil, y compris quand tu démarres depuis les CD  Pour pouvoir faire les installations, j'ai du partitionner le disque et démarrer le Mac sur une partition sous OS 9 pour installer 8.6 sur l'autre partition).

Là, il est sous OS 9.0.4 et 10.2.8 (comme il n'a plus de batterie, je le connecte à mon réseau en ethernet, et je le démarre sous Jaguar, ce qui met l'horloge à jour, puis je redémarre sous OS 9. Bien entendu, j'ai pris soin de remplacer le TdB démarrage du 9 par un de 9.2.2, pour pouvoir resélectionner Jaguar avant d'éteindre (en attendant d'écrire l'AppleScript qui, placé dans Ouverture à l'extinction, le fera automatiquement pour moi).


----------

